# My Wife's Witches Kitchen



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

My wife had been after me for a couple of years to build her a scary screen for inside the house so it would look good for the trick or treaters. I wasn't really interested in a screen, but I was interested in building a witches kitchen.

I built temporary walls for just inside our house and created a little ambience for her. It was a success and I'll be adding to it this year. Here 'tis.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very lucky! You did an excellent job!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like your details, such as the black smoke marking the wall from the fireplace. The walls look really good!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is GREAT!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic! I'd love a tutorial


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, that room is amazing, now, that's a scene!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll show this to my wife and ask her if she'd like one for Mother's Day. If I never post again, you'll know how it went.
But seriously, that is very impressive! The TOT's will love it (or be afraid to go inside!)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work. The stone wall and fireplace are amazing. How did you do them?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You need a black cat, some old looking containers with nasty ingredients, etc., maybe a boombox stashed that just plays a gurgling/bubbling sound from the cauldron.
But what you have created so far looks great!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the fireplace and you have just given me an idea for my entry...except I will probably never be that ambitious. Nicely done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh Nice!!!!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I want that for my *real* kitchen!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bascombe, that is AMAZING! Wow! I agree with Copchick, your details are amazing, it is the subtle little things that make it look so amazingly real. You are very, very talented and you wife must love her new "conjure" space! (I am clapping, you just can't see me...)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! Love the details! Fantastic job!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Bravo! I love it.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

That looks great. Might I suggest a faux hand hewn beam or two for the ceiling? Hang dried weeds as herbs? How did you hide the seams?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is really beautifully authentic, both in overall look and the attention to detail. I trust your lovely wife is also charmed with it.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Excellent Job! Really looks like it came from another time and place!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is very nice work. The walls are beautiful. (I would love to know how you did them too.)
BTW - your is beautiful as well.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice! Very nice indeed. Everyone will love that.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! LOve it! You did a really great job and given me all sorts of ideas to expand my own witch's scene.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very cool!!!... good job!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow incredible work!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow I love it. I did a cave wall for my son's room with a skeleton hanging from chains. He is the envy of his friends.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Blackrose, we need pics of that....


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!!! Amazing details everywhere. Outstanding work!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Really great work! I would love to know more about what materials you used. Brilliant!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Now that is love! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Awesome job. It doesn't look temporary and, I agree with Copchick, I love the burn marks up the front side of the fireplace. Very, very neat.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone, by the way, the soot marks is just flat black Krylon


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Blackrose1978 said:


> Wow I love it. I did a cave wall for my son's room with a skeleton hanging from chains. He is the envy of his friends.


Pics?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! That is real nice work Bascombe. Details are spot on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Very cool!!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Always a little late in my posting, but had to let you know how amazing that kitchen is! Great job!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohhh,, I simply love it!!!! how did you do the stone wall?? the details are amazing!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for taking a look at the witches kitchen. Glad you liked it. Some of you asked how I did it. Without going full tutorial on you, I'll nutshell it.

First I built the wall pieces like a hard flat for theatre, with 1X3 frames and luan covering. I've seen tutorials on youtube for those. I've been building them that way for years though because that's my day job.

Then I took scrap blue foam and cut and shaped it with a sur-form tool, glued it to the flat with FRP adhesive. We had some heavy paperboard packing pieces left over from a refrigerator and those made edges for the doorway. The arch I made with pool noodles that I cut half round and also glued with the FRP. I cut the back off a couple of foam skulls and glued them to the keystone of the fireplace, the arch and the little window.

When that was done, I coated the whole thing with Total Wall, which is a stucco product that is used here in Idaho. I suppose it is used elsewhere as well. I got it mis-tinted, so it was very cheap. Once coated, I painted it, each stone individually with lots of ooops paint. I made the soot with Krylon flat black spraypaint. 

The shelf I got from the local thrift store and painted it away from the pretty country green or pink that it was and made it look old and greasy. You can't tell from the pictures, but I took a bunch of rubber bats and cut off their wings and attached cords through them and hung them off the pegs.

Next year, my wife wants me to "taxidermy" a dragon's head for over the fireplace. I think it will keep getting bigger each year until there's no more room.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Bascombe said:


> I made the soot with Krylon flat black spraypaint.


The Krylon is the only thing I paid full price for. Everything else was scrap or clearance or mis-tinted.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Whoa! I'm blown away. That room looks awesome. One question, what is FRP adhesive?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

FRP stands for "Fibre-reinforced plastic panels". Wall panels I guess.

I discovered it by chance when ACE hardware had discontinued it at our location. I bought two gallons of it on clearance, like seven bucks a can.

The good news is it doesn't melt blue foam.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Bascombe said:


> The Krylon is the only thing I paid full price for. Everything else was scrap or clearance or mis-tinted.


Don't you love that??  Great job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bascombe said:


> FRP stands for "Fibre-reinforced plastic panels". Wall panels I guess.


Yes they are wall panels commonly installed in convenience store bathrooms and janitor closets. If you have ever noticed a rumpled shiny wallboard that goes halfway up the wall (or full height), that is FRP. Just protects the drywall from liquids, including pee, by making it waterproof down to the ground and in the drain.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen dragon head masks on ebay. Usually they are red or white and a full head mask. I have a red one and they would look great on the wall for next year.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

OH I love it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Woweee, you are a nice hubby.


----------



## ElviraGultch (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Deva (Feb 13, 2009)

Surround-sound for the eyes! Love it. I like the total commitment to the idea. Every detail, every inch. A lot of work, I'm sure, but worth it. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Deva (Feb 13, 2009)

By the way, I hope you carry through with the mounted dragon's head. We had a huge dragon's head "taxidermy" on our family room wall for years. It was a very large over-the-head white latex mask from Don Post Studios (RIP, sadly) that my husband stuffed and mounted on a beautiful routered wooden shield that he made. We had two slightly smaller ones hung at strategic places in hallways, one red and one green. They were wild attention-getters. We kept them until the latex started inevitably to do what latex does. Still miss them.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 28, 2012)

I LOVE this witch's kitchen so much!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats so detailed! It really looks good!


----------

